# Difference in SQ between BDP's using hdmi?



## Jetjones (Jan 29, 2012)

I am currently in the market for a new bluray player and have been looking at the Oppo as well as some from Panny/Sony/Tosh. I can't help but wonder if there is any difference in sound quality between these units, when being hooked up via hdmi? If I were to hook up via hdmi, does that not mean that my avr will be doing the decoding by skipping the dacs in the source? 

I can see there being a difference in sound quality if the source was hooked up via analog but if using hdmi then aren't the bluray player's dacs being skipped?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Jetjones said:


> I am currently in the market for a new bluray player and have been looking at the Oppo as well as some from Panny/Sony/Tosh. I can't help but wonder if there is any difference in sound quality between these units, when being hooked up via hdmi? If I were to hook up via hdmi, does that not mean that my avr will be doing the decoding by skipping the dacs in the source?
> 
> I can see there being a difference in sound quality if the source was hooked up via analog but if using hdmi then aren't the bluray player's dacs being skipped?


Hello,
In truth, if using solely HDMI, you will not notice any discernible difference in SQ/AQ with Blu-Ray. However, you can notice a difference with DVD's. As I own over 1000 DVD's, this was an important thing. Moreover, not all BDP's offer Dual HDMI Outputs, SACD via HDMI, and all of the Video Streaming Options.

There is also OPPO's sterling Customer Service, Resale Value, and constant Firmware Updates. Especially in regards to FW Updates, which can be an issue with newly released BD's with Playback Issues, OPPO is faster than any Company I have ever known in coming out with a patch. Some older BDP's get no FW Support after it has been discontinued.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree with JJ, There is no difference if using HDMI unless you are going to upscale DVDs or are looking for a feature rich player that will last, OPPO is hard to beat.
Panasonic is the best sub $200 BluRay player out there.


----------

